# Swiftwater Rescue Courses in Utah!



## fredgoodsell

Here at Remote Rescue Training at the University of Utah we are filling up our spring schedule for swiftwater rescue courses. Courses are held in the Salt Lake City area.

Our schedule:

Operations Level: April 15-16 or April 22-23

Technician Level: May 14-17 or May 19-22 or May 27-30

Specialist Level: June 3-6

For more info or to register, visit: Remote Rescue Training

Remote Rescue Training: Your source for professional training in technical rescue and wilderness medicine.


----------



## fredgoodsell

Boating season is upon us!

Come visit our website for great rescue training!


----------



## tczues

I tried the website and there is no way sign up.


----------



## fredgoodsell

Tczues:

On our website use the menu in the right-hand column to navigate to "RRT Pro Schedule." Scroll down that page to find Swiftwater courses. Click on any course date to be taken to the registration page.

Email or call us if you have any problems/questions!


Matt


----------



## fredgoodsell

Hello Boaters!!

Just wanted to give you all a heads up. Our spring 2012 schedule for swiftwater rescue courses has been updated. Feel free to come check out our website with the course schedule here. Or find our Facebook page here.

Stay safe out there!


----------

